# Covid 19 payment, backdated?



## Isabel S (9 Jun 2020)

Can someone advise if covid 19 payment is backdated? I received my first payment today though entitled to it from end of March. I lost a close family member then, was living with them, responsible for funeral arrangements, sort out his admin. Grieving too obviously. Only applied for covid 19 at end of May.  DEASP might say tough luck of I enquire, hope not. What do ye think?

Realised in wrong forum, could administrator please move to state benefits ? Thanks


----------



## lughildanach (9 Jun 2020)

This is not yet clear.  The information I've seen suggests that they may backdate it, but only when the person closes their claim, so it may be a while before you get any backdated payment.  You should explain your full circumstances and they will listen.  You can email them at info@welfare.ie now, and then again when your claim closes


----------



## Isabel S (9 Jun 2020)

Thanks. I sent them an email. Do they reply or acknowledge within a few work days normally?


----------



## lughildanach (9 Jun 2020)

They are quite good at getting back within a few days.  However, in this case they may not be able to give you any concrete information, as I'm not sure there has even been a decision on whether to backdate claims.  But they should at least acknowledge your email and give you any information that is appropriate.  And if nothing else, your email is at least evidence that you have applied to have the claim backdated.


----------

